# A ribbed tanks



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all... Been doing some searching on the above but most posts seem to be a little dated. Was wondering what manufacturer of plastisol transfers would be best for heat pressing on these shirts. I would love to take advantage of f&m .15 transfers. I tried versus trams and it seems to work pretty well for pressing and it did get into the ribs well
Also with all the new vinyls out would one of these really melt in so when they stretch they will not be crazy distorted?
Thanks!


----------

